# Installation network errors?



## macunkie (May 11, 2012)

I just did a fresh install of 9.0 on my 15" Powerbook 1.25GHz.  The install went fine, but during the installation somehow I can't figure out if I'm connected to the internet?  During installation I ran an ethernet cable from my router to my Powerbook and went through what I believe was the correct choices.

I'm attempting to download gnome2 for a GUI and when I run `pkg_add -r gnome2`  I get an error saying something like 
	
	



```
can't connect [url]ftp://etc[/url]....
```

I can *ssh* from my MacBook pro into the FreeBSD system.

*F*rom my FreeBSD prompt I ran `ifconfig` and got the output I'm attaching as a .jpg.

I've checked the Handbook and can't find a solution.  Is there a way to reconfigure my network settings without reinstalling the system

Thanks for any help!
Samuel.


----------



## SirDice (May 11, 2012)

You do know you can just copy and paste the text, right? I personally prefer iTerm2 over the standard Terminal.app.

In any case, are you using DHCP or did you enter the IP address manually? I'd suggest using DHCP as that makes life a little easier.

Just edit /etc/rc.conf, look for ifconfig_em0 and change it to:

```
ifconfig_em0="DHCP"
```

If you really want to use static IP addresses make sure /etc/resolv.conf has your DNS server. See resolv.conf(5).


----------



## macunkie (May 12, 2012)

*Still no connection*



			
				SirDice said:
			
		

> You do know you can just copy and paste the text, right? I personally prefer iTerm2 over the standard Terminal.app.
> 
> In any case, are you using DHCP or did you enter the IP address manually? I'd suggest using DHCP as that makes life a little easier.
> 
> ...



I had to use a camera to take the .jpg because I'm locked into the *F*reeBSD system in shell mode and because I can't download a GUI at the moment improvised.   

I checked my resolv.conf file and it does have my DNS server.

Now here is my rc.conf output:


```
hostname="free.local"
ifconfig_fwe0="DHCP"
ifconfig_fwe0_ipv6="inet6 accept_rtadv"
sshd_enable="YES"
# Set dumpdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps, "NO" to disable
dumpdev="AUTO"
# -- sysinstall generated deltas -- # Sat May 12 01:27:00 2012
ifconfig_gem0="DHCP"
hostname="free.local"]
```

*S*o I'm still getting an error when attempting installation of gnome2.

What changes do I need to make?

Thanks for your help.

Samuel.


----------

